# custom casing for entry way



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Use 1 X 8's, scrib them, cut on the outside of the lines so there slightly wider then needed, sand them at a slight back angle so the casing will lay flat on the jamb.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Or find a custom door or window shop that will make you Jamb extensions.

Installing them is as simple as nailing them in place. 

What finish are you dealing with? Paint? Stain?


----------



## 0neinthisworld (May 18, 2016)

I was looking into mdf material to begin with, but I noticed on the sample pieces from all the lumber yards and stores that I've visited that the outside edges are rounded. I'm not sure if they would do custom mdf for my size.

I'll likely ask about custom wood jams.

Yes, I've installed several baseboards last years with a nailer and compressor, very comfortable with what I need to do.. just hoping to get the right fit.

I'll be painting it white, likely two coatings.


----------



## 1acre (Oct 5, 2015)

if painting and doing mdf, just cut some stock down as described by joe above. paint with a sandable primer. prime and sand the fuzzies off the edges. I find it easier to do this before they are installed. prime everything again once installed, then paint. many paint one coat first, install, then put on the last coat.


----------

